# potato and chili burritos



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds yummy  umm chili burritos :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This is SPAM Sounds like a good restaurant to avoid since they like to SPAM websites.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> This is SPAM Sounds like a good restaurant to avoid since they like to SPAM websites.


I was wonering why it was posted under diet and nutrition :? never seen a hedgehog eat a burrito :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'm leaving it for a while only to give them a bit of bad publicity since they like to SPAM website.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol All I could think when I read it was why did this person post on a hedgehog forum, it seemed so random...shows how fast my brain was working this morning from staying up late last night lol It is super sad though the depth SPAMMERS will take.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

lmao.... after a late night last night, when I first read the title, I was thinking... "Oh dear lord, please tell me they are NOT asking whether feeding that to a hedgie is ok"

:lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

hahaha, Immortalia, I was thinking the exact same thing! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You guys got me laughing to the point of tears from that!! lol


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I tought some freaking stupid person was talking on how they fed that to their hedgie :x I'm quite relieved it's a spammer!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

You all crack me up. :lol:


----------

